# In Denver on business, need help...



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm going to be in Denver in May for a few weeks and I'd love to rent a bike and find a few group rides while I'm up there. Our office is downtown on Lincoln St...Is cycling safe in downtown? (It's dicey everywhere in Dallas, haha) I found a Wednesday night group ride that leaves out of South High School, would it be pretty easy (and safe) for me to ride from Lincoln and 17th to the high school since I won't have a car with a bike rack?


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

You will have a trail and bike lane the whole way.

(I hope this link works) Lincoln St & E Speer Blvd, Denver, CO 80203 to South High School - Google Maps

You will also be near Turin bike shop. Not 100% sure but I'm betting they rent bikes.

Enjoy!

Ted


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks man! The idea of having bike trails is foreign to people in Dallas. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Battaglia (Aug 31, 2011)

These guys are great. They have Wilier and Time bikes as demos and will help with anything you need. (no, I don't work there)

Nice Bike
2435 S Broadway
Denver 80210


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Bikes are pretty common in downtown Denver. However, I would not attempt to ride a bike on Broadway or Lincoln. They are just too busy. Try to find an alternate route (like Sherman) to get down to Speer and hop on the bike path. From there, follow the map that Ted posted.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Paul's Cyclery*

Nice shop that rents.

:: Welcome to Paul's Cyclery ::


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Just avoid the bikes that they have for rent in little kiosks around downtown. Not worth a dime.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

bjohnson said:


> Just avoid the bikes that they have for rent in little kiosks around downtown. Not worth a dime.


They're giant red monstrocities.


----------

